# Carrito para discapacitados con PIC



## caifan (Dic 22, 2014)

Felices fiestas navideñas compañeros. 

como lo dice el titulo, estoy tratando de poner en marcha un carrito de supermercado. el carrito llego a mi sin tarjetas de control, asi que desidi crear una tarjeta para poder controlarlo. 

El carrito venia solo con una bateria de 12 volts a 40 amper/hora, y el motor de 12 volts a 12 ampers. diseñe un puente h completo con mosfets y un pic que controlaba dichos mosfets con pwm. lo probe en mi trabajo con una fuente de computadora (12 volts) y un motor y funciono bien. 

el circuito trabaja bien, el problema llegó cuando puse el circuito en el carrito. al momento de accionar el motor el voltaje de la pila se cae hasta 1.8 volts aproximadamente por lo que el pic se apaga, ésto hace que se desactiven los mosfets y por lo tanto el motor deja de consumir corriente, el voltaje se reestablece a 12 volts y el ciclo se repite ..... el pic acciona los mosfets, se cae el voltaje, se apaga el pic .....

si a la pila le conecto el cargador suministrandole los 12 volts y acciono el motor el carrito se mueve sin problemas ya que tiene un constante suministro de corriente y el pic no se apaga en ningun momento.

mi duda es, como hicieron funcionar ese carrito originalmente ???

es la primera vez que trabajo con potencia suministrada por baterias y llegue al punto de no saber que mas hacer.

si conecto el motor directo a la bateria, el carrito se mueve asi que descarte que la bateria no funcione bien. 

alguien me podria dar algun tip ? 
es normal que se caiga tanto voltaje en la bateria ?

gracias, saludos !!!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 22, 2014)

Me parece que esas baterías están para tirar.
Prueba alimentando aparte el pic con otra batería auxiliar o con un alimentador a ver si es solo el transitorio del arranque.
Podrías alimentar el pic con una pequeña batería tipo de celular o similar,  o podrías poner un condensador de medio quilo si el transitorio es corto, para que mantenga la alimentación del pi mientras arrancan los motores.
También es posible que los cables que estás usando sean demasiado finos.


----------

